# Power Carving Dust Collector Plan



## glennl (Jun 20, 2008)

I know there are plenty of commercially availbale benchtop collectors (2-3 fans, polycarb sides, etc). 
*Does anyone know of plans out there to make one myself - I can't imagine that it would be that difficult!*


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Glenn take a look at these one of them should get you started.
http://www.fishcarver.com/making_a_dust_collector.htm Lap style dust collector
http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/plansshare/air_filter_downdraft_sanding_table.htm Downdraft table 
http://carverscompanion.com/Ezine/Vol3Issue3/Vol3Issue3.html look for "Thierry's "Air Curtain"©"


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

One more article worth reading: http://carverscompanion.com/Ezine/HelpFiles/DustCollection.html


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Glenn, there are shop vacs that operate only when you turn on your power tool. It senses when you turn your machine on. How you would adapt it is another matter. I hope this helps.


----------



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

i've found that someone else's plans only will do so much for me. I use them as starting points and then put the thought into what i'll be doing with it and how i'll be using it. then i build it to my specifications. I do alot of carving or spoons and use my dust collector connected to a box that clamps to my bench and then use the carver so that it blows the dust into the dust box.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Here is a cyclone model that looks very efficient.

This is more for an entire shop, not just power carving though…


----------

